# MMORPG gesucht mit Heilerklasse



## yukikochan (26. September 2017)

Heyho,

 

ich bin in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel am Herumschauen, an verschiedenen MMORPGs, aber mittlerweile wird es in einigen, vor allem in PvP-Spielen immer weniger, wo mindestens eine Heilerklasse bei ist. Ursprünglich komme ich von Tera Online. Die beiden Heilerklassen haben mir dort sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin eben halt auf der Suche nach einem guten MMORPG/Was nicht WoW heißt, es sollte, wenn schon PvP vorhanden, kein reines PvP-Spiel sein. Also gutes normales Mischmasch PvE und PvP oder halt nur PvE.

 

Mir ist egal, ob das Spiel auf deutsch oder rein englisch ist.

F2P oder P2P ist auch erstmal egal.

 

Was kennt ihr für gute MMORPGs, wo auch mindestens eine Heilerklasse vorhanden ist?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2017)

Final Fantasy 14


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2017)

Guild Wars 2. Kommt bald ein Addon raus.


----------



## yukikochan (28. September 2017)

Guild Wars 2. Kommt bald ein Addon raus.

 

 

Wäre mir neu, wenn GW2 eine Heilerklasse hätte. Es war doch damals schon bekannt, dass es eine der Spiele ist, wo "jede" Klasse sich selbst "versorgen" kann, jederzeit.

Kommt mit dem Update denn eine Heilerklasse raus?


----------



## MarcelLaqua (21. Oktober 2017)

Star Wars The Old Republic

 

Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Dexato (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade im Forum angemeldet, weil ich eine ähnliche Frage habe.

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich einige Zeit intensiv WOW gespielt, seitdem so alles möglich andere eher so nebenher.

GW2 habe ich auch sehr lange gespielt, aber jetzt bin ich wie der TE auf der Suche nach einem Spiel mit klassischem Rollen (Tank, DD, Healer) und moderner Grafik.

 

Habt ihr da evtl. noch weitere Ideen? Es muss nicht unbedingt das Fantasy Setting sein.

 

Besten Dank


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Februar 2018)

Ich habe im Dezember wieder mit DCUO angefangen... DC-Universe-Online.   Ich finde es vom Gameplay her ähnlich wie WoW  (okay, kann eigentlich fast nur WoW zum MMORPG vergleich herranziehen, vielleicht noch Diablo, Path of Exile vom aktiven Spielen und DAoC, AoC vom sehen) aber ich muss sagen.... es gefällt mir so sehr das ich ein Daybrakebezahler geworden bin. 

 

DCUO ist zwar free2Play, allerdings ist man doch zu sehr eingeschränkt ; max 1500Cash/Geld, kein Handel mit anderen Spielern, nur relativ wenige Instanzen/Raids zum spielen, max 2 Charaktere, pp -  wenn man keine Erweiterungen gekauft hat oder ne Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hat (so wie ich)


----------

